# Cichlid Tank Issue



## tropicaltanks26 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello I'm seeking advice on a clouding issue in my 60 Gallon Cichlid Tank. I've had my tank for running for two and half weeks now. I let the tank run for three days before placing any cichlids in the tank. After placing my fish in their new home my tank started to cloud so I had the water the results were 100% perfect. I assumed it was simply a bacterial bloom. So I waited a few days to see if it would clear up however it didn't it only got worse. So I decided to do a 25% water exchange with clarity chemicals added in before pouring back into the tank. The results were no change whatsoever.  I tested the water two days after the exchange and the readings are still 100% perfect. It's been nearly two and half weeks and it's still cloudy and suggestions? Do I need to just wait for the bacterial bloom to settle or could it be something else? 

:help:


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

How many cichlids are in the tank??? The tank is cycling and it should clear up. How long.......?? I set up a 75g and it took almost 4 months for it to clear. Do weekly water changes of about 25%. Don't add any chemicals other than de-chlorinator.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

to start with , don't use any "declouding" or clarifying chemicals..you are having a bacterial bloom..at this point i would just leave the tank alone..do a 25% water change once a week..in reality , your water conditions are not 100% perfect...feed your fish just once a day for now..sometimes tanks clear up in just a few days..and sometimes it may take months...just be patient...
as i always tell folks.....

" the more you mess with your tank ; the more problems you create for yourself. "


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

lohachata said:


> to start with , don't use any "declouding" or clarifying chemicals..you are having a bacterial bloom..at this point i would just leave the tank alone..do a 25% water change once a week..in reality , your water conditions are not 100% perfect...feed your fish just once a day for now..sometimes tanks clear up in just a few days..and sometimes it may take months...just be patient...
> as i always tell folks.....
> 
> " the more you mess with your tank ; the more problems you create for yourself. "


Agree with this! Never mess with your tank with chemicals, the chemicals will create more problems for your tank that you will stress over instead of enjoying the beauty of your fish and tank. Just leave it alone, just do the weekly water changes of 25% or more, if you do more than 25% water change, just add the dechlor nothing else. Like the others have mentioned, it will take time for the cloudy water to clear up.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cloudy can come from bacteria, dusty substrate, or additives. I fine "proper pH" to be a common bad actor. But cloudy doesn't really hurt your fish, so don't sweat it.


----------



## tropicaltanks26 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I did a water change and it's been a few days and the tanks is already started to clear up. I'll post a pic once it's cleared up completely.


----------

